# The new "Hide-away" detailing shed



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, as alot may know i had a previous thread asking people to show their detailing sheds as i wanted to convert my run down junk filled shed into something special for my detailing/car stuff :buffer:

Since then i have completely stripped out the shed, refloored it by screwing down carpet and rugs, ive stripped it back and draught excluded it all, reinforced some of the walls and corners with braces

*_________________________________________*

A new lick of paint is going on next week and some new additions too such has a chair, a small worktop and new products

Everything now is so organised, makes things so much easier to find and overall im one very happy man :car::car:

*__________________________________________*

I shall let the pics do the talking and it will continue to improve over the next few months so will keep this updated :thumb:

Cheers

*Carl*


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

tidy, like it.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

nice mate look forward to updates


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

looks good mate them ikea shelves look good for the money


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good matey :thumb: needs the shelves full to the brim .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great son :thumb:
Well done


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

I am very impressed by the ikea shelves tbh  £12.99 each and they are fixed to the wall and are so stable i was shocked at them, worth the pennies for sure

Dont worry plenty more on order and plenty to order come payday as well as new buckets for wash, rinse and wheels complete with grit guards


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good carl. if you need me to help you out at all give me a shout


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy detailing shed you have


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good so far matey.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice and tidy setup, just need to keep it that way. 

Fish


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I put a vapour barrier, insulation and plaster board in my old shed, kept it nice and warm with a oil filled radiator in there for the winter. I also insulated the roof and plaster boarded that.


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

Today ive fitted new padlocks, brendan bolts, hinges, door opener, draught excluders around the door and also filled in some holes in the corners of the shed 

next step shall be the insulation and perhaps plasterboarding the roof


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

update pics?


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Great shout on the towel/MF rail, something often over looked!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good mate, gives me some good ideas for mine


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Great looking clean cave -now get those MF's washed lol


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

a very well organised shed. 
Try to keep your rail further away from the timber or may be a laminated board lined behind it or something similar as the mfs are b*tches for picking up splinters from the bare wood.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That does look ready for some action, we like a plan.

Great, John Tht.


----------

